
Show HN: Free Social Network for E-Commerce - WheelofCommerce
Hi guys!<p>I&#x27;ve created a free social network for e-commerce, something like Facebook meets Amazon, except it&#x27;s 100% free –no commissions, no paid features, etc.. I&#x27;ve tried to make it as &quot;free&quot; as possible, while keeping it within the legal boundaries. You can have a pretty solid idea of what the platform is about by checking out this video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=XB2X1G-cnMo.<p>The platform (already fully functional and publicly available): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wheelofcommerce.com&#x2F;.<p>So, I wait for any feedback. I know the design is dull, but all functions are working, which is what really matters in this initial phase.<p>Thanks in advance for your constructive criticism. :)
======
amayne
The biggest problem in online commerce is fraud. Shopify, Ebay, etc., while
all having some kind of "buyer beware" policy, invest a considerable amount in
fraud prevention. Shopify gives me a purchaser trustworthiness score, Ebay has
an entire department designed to prevent this.

How do you see your platform handling this problem? If the policy is to say
that's between the seller and the buyer, you run the risk of being overrun
with fraudsters creating fake accounts and the platform not being useful.

I'm sure you've thought about this, I'm just curious what your plan is.

~~~
WheelofCommerce
First of all: thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it. I've tried to
make it as much of a "free market" as possible, in the sense that the
community regulates itself (products and users have reviews). With that being
said, for this initial phase I'm verifying all vendors myself to make sure
they're legit. However this can only go so far, as the number of users grow,
so I do intend to have a small team to manually verify vendors. I might also
implement a system that automatically suspends sellers whose reviews drop
below a threshold.

